# My exotic nature marble pen



## ALLEN (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, everyone! It's my first time to show my all pens, very exciting. I love this forum very much, i am an new member, and best wishs that I can share everything with you.  There were so very fun to make and you know it's a very hard hand crafted, all barrel is made of exotic nature marble. 
I would continue to go on and become better and better.
Welcome all comments, many thanks!


----------



## sefali (Sep 15, 2009)

Let me be the first to say Welcome! Awesome pens, with the Majestic Jr. being my favorite. Are they real marble, or processed somehow? Can we get a closeup of they yellow one in the third pic?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome!

Beautiful pens! Is the marble native to your area? 

Are you Chinese originally, or an expatriot?

Thanks for sharing!

.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the IAP.

Looking forward to learning more about the marble you are turning.

Great work!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful pens.  That material is very attractive.  Is it like a cultured marble?  Did you hand turn with a wood lathe or a metal?  It's fantastic whatever it is.


----------



## rpearson (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful work to say the least.  Please let us know more about the materials you are using and your process.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful set of pens!  That material is awesome and I can see many wantint it around here.  Looking forward to hearing more about it!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm impressed, those are beautiful pens.


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful group of pens, welcome!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Ditto all the above, especially would like to know more about the marble.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 15, 2009)

WELCOME!! 

And thank you for sharing these pens with us! Your craftsmanship is beautiful! I am also interested in the marble and what techniques and machinery you used!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome!   Talk about an amazing first post!   You have EVERYONE drooling!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Allen! I am glad that you decided to join the IAP.

And thank you posting your beautiful pens!


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful pens! Please tell us more about your pens.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 15, 2009)

Welocme and Ditto  on all above


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are all beautiful pens.  Great job!  I am also curious about the material you are using.  Please tell us about it.


----------



## Penl8the (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello Allen,

Welcome.  Awesome pens.  Is the marble natural or man-made (synthetic)?


----------



## Emaxx3 (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW. I would love to hear more too.  These are great.  Love the material. 

JP


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the group Allen . Those pens are stunning ! That is an amazing looking material .


----------



## Whaler (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow those are beautiful.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 15, 2009)

We need to fear more about them as they are amazing.Very well done,Victor


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2009)

LandfillLumber said:


> We need to fear more about them as they are amazing.Very well done,Victor



How about we HEAR more, BEFORE we fear???

Allen's english is good, but let's not confuse him!!


----------



## altaciii (Sep 15, 2009)

A big hearty welcome from S. Texas.  Great looking pens.  At first glance I thought they were buckeye burl.  How did you turn the marble?  What tools did you use?  So many questions????  Hope to see some more of your work in the future.


----------



## keandkafu (Sep 15, 2009)

The pens are great!  Welcome abord!  As everybody else stated, what is the material and where did you get it?  Fantastic!!

Kevin


----------



## el_d (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Allen, Nice pens you made.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Allen !
I too am curious about the material you used, but also about the kits. I think the first one is a Flat Top American ? I recognize the Majestic Jr. but what about the last ones ?  Beautiful!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Great materials! Beautiful pens


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Allen, great looking pens.


----------



## JJturns (Sep 15, 2009)

Ni hao from Easton PA.  
你的笔很棒，工艺很精细!
I really like the material, where does it come from?
JJ


----------



## leehljp (Sep 15, 2009)

And a big welcome from Japan also. Great looking pens and we would love to hear about your method of turning them!


----------



## Monty (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome from Houston, TX. Fantastic pens. Like everyone else, I can't wait to hear more about your material and method.


----------



## CSue (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome, Allen. Very good to have you here at IAP.  
 
As everyone else has said . . . or wants to ask . . . how did you do that!  Absolutely beautiful set of pens!  You do beautiful work.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!  Great way to introduce yourself!  Welcome!  I look forward to seeing more of your work and hearing how you go about making marble pens.


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 16, 2009)

*My exotic natural marble pens*

It's my pleasure to share these pens with you, the material is real natural stone, and I've only worked with marble for one year. 
Here I was a novice, i would like to learn more, and really want to make friends with you, and please more suggestion and much support.

My English is not very well, ): but I think it's interesting that I should sort out the information for you reference, please give me more time.  

Ask: two words -- natural marble and natural stone, which one is better? haha 

Please if you are interested to talk about the advantages and disadvantages of the natural marble pen?

Best regards!

ALLEN

----------------------------------------------------------
Everything else, feel free to contact with me.

my email address: pensupplier@gmail.com


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you "turn" them with normal tools, or a file-type tool?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2009)

As to disadvantages, will it crack if it is dropped on a hard surface, like a concrete floor?

Thank you in advance for any information you are willing to share.

Again, Welcome!!!


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 16, 2009)

sefali said:


> Let me be the first to say Welcome! Awesome pens, with the Majestic Jr. being my favorite. Are they real marble, or processed somehow? Can we get a closeup of they yellow one in the third pic?



--------------------------------------
thanks for your comments! the photo of yellow one is enclosed. please more suggestion.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 16, 2009)

Allen, Your English is way better than my Chinese. I have made a few Alabaster pens, another natural stone but it is much softer than Marble and it did tend to crack and when dropped would crack in half. I used regular tools, are you useing something other than wood turning tools. BTW did you get my PM?


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 16, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> As to disadvantages, will it crack if it is dropped on a hard surface, like a concrete floor?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information you are willing to share.
> 
> Again, Welcome!!!



----------------------------------------

Thank you very much for my friend,  the crack is really hard work, and I used with normal tool.

ALLEN


----------



## bitshird (Sep 16, 2009)

Allen do you use a wood lathe or a metal cutting lathe. Your work is superb.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 16, 2009)

How heavy is the pen compared to a wood pen?


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 16, 2009)

I admire your work.


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 18, 2009)

JJturns said:


> Ni hao from Easton PA.
> 你的笔很棒，工艺很精细!
> I really like the material, where does it come from?
> JJ



-------------------------------------------------------
HI, JJ, Your chinese is very good, your friendly made me feel at home. 谢谢唉！祝福 中秋快乐！
all those material marble is come from CHINA, and it's very interesting and also very hard work to look for these natural stone. You know that is not all natural stone is seen as so beautiful, and not all stone can be made for the barrel, because the hardness is different. but I think it is very rich stone resources in CHINA, and i will collect more good natural stones in the future, and also share with everyone. 
Do you have any good natural stone in your country?  
and which pen is your favorite pen in my show photos? thanks


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 18, 2009)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> How heavy is the pen compared to a wood pen?



----------------------------------------------------

Hi, Scott, thank for your comment.

it's a little more heavy than a wooden pen, I had done the same thickness barrel as wood pen.  For example, the Majestic Jr. pen is 60 gram,  a Flat Top American pen is 43.2 gram.

B.REGARDS！

Allen


----------



## artme (Sep 19, 2009)

They are all beautiful pens and beautifully crafted. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lwalden (Sep 19, 2009)

My favorite is the third from the left, that has a lot of green in it. It is tagged as naturemarblepenno2.jpg, I believe.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone here...welcome also....but are your teeth still chattering and your legs weak with the vibrations???????


----------



## Ligget (Sep 19, 2009)

That is awesome penturning my friend, the material you used is beautiful!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 22, 2009)

Allen, where in China do you live? 
My son spent some time teaching English at Sichuan University a couple years ago. He loved his time there!
Can't wait to see more of your pens!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Allen! your pens look fantastic well done.


----------



## JJturns (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Allen 同样也祝你中秋快乐 but my Chinese gets worse without any practice.  We do have some nice natural stone here but most pen makers do not use it because of the weight and difficulty to machine it.  My favorite pen is your natural marble pen 02.  The first thing I thought of when I saw it was Yellow Mountain in China.  Where are you located in China?
JJ


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome!  Beautiful Pens!

Robin


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> As to disadvantages, will it crack if it is dropped on a hard surface, like a concrete floor?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information you are willing to share.
> 
> Again, Welcome!!!



------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Mr. Ed Brown, thanks for your comment. I appreciate your hand-crafted writing instruments. It's a great job.

As to disadvantages, I agree with your opinion.  
You know the marble barrel is easy to crack, but if we want to have own, how to use it? use carefully? don't drop? 
There is a test result that when we dropped on a board floor anytime, It can't be cracked or broken. We had made a test that dropped the pen from a height of 4 feet on board floor, and we can't find any crack after more than 50 times.
but if dropped on concrete floor after 5 times it may be find a crack.

So another opinion if anything can protect on the surface?
Welcome all another opinion comments. Many thanks!

--------------------------------
ALLEN 

-- Try my best and step by step......


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

ALLEN said:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, Scott, thank for your comment.
> 
> ...




------------------

HI, Scott, how do you think this kind of weight?
And What's your opinion to every my friends here. Many thanks!

ALLEN


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Allen, where in China do you live?
> My son spent some time teaching English at Sichuan University a couple years ago. He loved his time there!
> Can't wait to see more of your pens!



---------------------------
Hi, lenny, thank you for your comment.

I am living in Southeast of China NingBo port city, near the ShangHai.
And Sichuan is a middle city of China, it's a very beautiful city, I love this city. Best wishs your son can enjoy his life in China, and welcome you to visit China.

ALLEN


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Allen do you use a wood lathe or a metal cutting lathe. Your work is superb.



-------------------------------

Hi, I use the metal cutting lathe to work. and which lathe do you use now?
Many thanks!  ----ALLEN


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

JJturns said:


> Thank you Allen 同样也祝你中秋快乐 but my Chinese gets worse without any practice.  We do have some nice natural stone here but most pen makers do not use it because of the weight and difficulty to machine it.  My favorite pen is your natural marble pen 02.  The first thing I thought of when I saw it was Yellow Mountain in China.  Where are you located in China?
> JJ



------------------------
HI, My friend JJ, your Chinese is very well I believe. haha  谢谢。

Yes, your opinion is right. It's very difficult to looking for the nice natural stone.
Now I want to introduce my background. My family have a 10-year-old factory that working for the bathroom natural marble counter-top and bathroom cabinets. So I have the rich natural stone in store, and we have some big professional machines that can help to cut to small piece. Then I can make my pens.
And all material is come from Mountain in china now. and if have any chance I would like to try with import stone from your country or all over the world. thanks again JJ.

ALLEN


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 30, 2009)

*National Day of CHINA!*

China's 60th birthday, our road to prosperity!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder what ever happened to this guy? I vaguely remember him


----------



## Haynie (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe they blocked the IAP as a free thinking subversive element.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 9, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Maybe they blocked the IAP as a free thinking subversive element.


 
wouldnt surprise me, those commies:biggrin:


----------



## jallan (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the club Allen. Great looking pens I am also very interested in the marble
Jallan
Cedar Creek Custom Pens - Home


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 9, 2012)

Jallan, your are a little late to the party.  Most of these post were made back in Sept. 2009.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 9, 2012)

Those are really nice looking!


----------

